# 189/190 - Confused about Partner Skill Qualifications



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi

I am planning to apply for 190 visa for ICT BA skill. Since my score is only 70 points per 189, I want to fast track it by applying for 190 and getting 5 (nomination) + 5 ( partner skill qualifications) points and taking my total to 80 points..However i am confused abt few points

1. My partner skill (Marketing Specialist) is not on the NSW SOL, so not sure if her 5 points will count ?? Does it need to be on the state SOL ??
2. Her total experience is 4+ years in this skill, if we take 2 year standard deduction - she will have 2+ years experience. will she get 5 points? or does she need 3+ years exp in that skill?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. No, it does not need to be on the state's list. It will still count as 70+5+5.
2. Yes, she will help you with 5 partner points. You only need a suitable skills assessment, and not years of work experience.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks

Also can you please advise whether I shud apply for 190 in ICT BA skill at 80 points or in 189 at 70 points. Someone told me 70 points are not good enough to get a PR now.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Also can you please advise whether I shud apply for 190 in ICT BA skill at 80 points or in 189 at 70 points. Someone told me 70 points are not good enough to get a PR now.


You can apply for 190 and 189 at the same time, and then you will be invited either 190 or 189 (many members here apply for both visas in separate eoii.)


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> You can apply for 190 and 189 at the same time, and then you will be invited either 190 or 189 (many members here apply for both visas in separate eoii.)


So you are saying I then apply to the visa whose invite come first??

Do you have an idea oh how much does the waiting time differs for 189 and 190 NSW ?? And if I have already got my partner sill assessmnet done which will give an extra 5 points in 190..then why to wait/opt for 189??


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> So you are saying I then apply to the visa whose invite come first??
> 
> Do you have an idea oh how much does the waiting time differs for 189 and 190 NSW ?? And if I have already got my partner sill assessmnet done which will give an extra 5 points in 190..then why to wait/opt for 189??


Yes,, you can apply for what is come first

For 189 visa,, selecting procedure varies state to state,,(it depends on occupation, English, experience,and many more)
What is your occupation?

For 189 ,it has cut-off points in each selection round depending on the occupation,doe, points,etc,,some occupation are categorised as pro-rata occupation which needs higher points that other occupations.

Friend don't delay the process
Submit a eoii and you can update it anytime when you get extra points for partner,, English,,etc.


----------

